# Kindle keeps freezing/restarting



## desdemona

I got a Kindle for Christmas last year. I have loved it, but now I am having problems. 
1. It keeps freezing. I wouldn't say each day but it does freeze quite a lot. I do the hard restart (obviously the soft restart wouldn't work). In fact, I have to do this repeatedly. It has (so far) worked eventually.
2. If it doesn't freeze, it will just restart. The first time I saw this I was quite surprised. 
3. After freezing, it doesn't remember where I last was reading.

BTW, I don't know if this is related, but I read my self to sleep with it. OTOH, it didn't mind me doing this before. I think at some point if it isn't interacted with it just puts itself to sleep. 

I don't know which number it is but I got it 2010 and it has a keyboard. 

Thanks,

--des


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

desdemona--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

How many books do you have on it?  A lot of books will have performance issues.

Even though it's been over a year, you might call Kindle CS (Inside the United States: 1-866-321-8851, Outside the United States: 1-206-266-0927) as it shouldn't be doing that.

Betsy


----------



## desdemona

Thanks for your response Betsy. The problem started after I downloaded a bunch of books and games for a trip. I never knew the books themselves could cause problems!

Anyway, I am wondering now if it really is the battery. Seems like I need to charge it an awful lot. I'll call the Kindle CS and see if they will help. I think it is out of warranty.

--des


----------



## Morf

You might want to take a look at our FAQ regarding battery life http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181726.html#msg1181726.

If your battery life has suddenly got worse since you put a bunch of books on it and it started freezing, that sounds like an indexing problem. To check this, search for a nonsense word (xgdfehxsa or something like that). If the search results show there are unindexed books, try again in a few hours. If it still shows unindexed books there may be a problem with the book, try downloading it again.


----------



## desdemona

Thanks for the idea. I have to charge it before I try. Yikes yikes. I am reading paper books again. So sad.

--des



Morf said:


> You might want to take a look at our FAQ regarding battery life http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181726.html#msg1181726.
> 
> If your battery life has suddenly got worse since you put a bunch of books on it and it started freezing, that sounds like an indexing problem. To check this, search for a nonsense word (xgdfehxsa or something like that). If the search results show there are unindexed books, try again in a few hours. If it still shows unindexed books there may be a problem with the book, try downloading it again.


----------



## susiewong

I have tried everything. My screen is frozen on the save page. No icons show and I can't get it to work. Can someone tell me what's wrong. It also keeps telling me my password is wrong. I checked with my carrier and my password is right. I tried all the sites. Help


----------



## Ann in Arlington

susiewong said:


> I have tried everything. My screen is frozen on the save page. No icons show and I can't get it to work. Can someone tell me what's wrong. It also keeps telling me my password is wrong. I checked with my carrier and my password is right. I tried all the sites. Help


Hold the button (or slide switch) for at least 30-40 seconds. That will generally re-trigger a restart of the Kindle. If not, contact Kindle CS. . .there are phone numbers in the FAQ at the top of this Board.

I'm not sure what you mean by 'my password is right/wrong'. Unless you set one, there's no need for a password on the Kindle so it would be unrelated to screen freeze. If you're talking about your in-home WiFi network, your 'carrier' may not know what the password is as you may have changed it. If you have not, it should be on a sticker on the bottom of the router, unless you removed the sticker. If you changed it, you should have kept a record of it somewhere.  I believe there is a way to reset it, but I'm not sure about that.

Also, because you mention "icons", I'm not really sure you're talking about a Kindle. Perhaps you could clarify?


----------



## davem2bits

What kind of cover do you have? If you have the Amazon leather cover without a light - THAT'S YOUR PROBLEM!!!

Take your Kindle out of the cover and your problems should go away.

Amazon has redesigned the cover and will send you a replacement if you remind them of the recall (Most owner's of this defective cover had experienced the problem long ago and had the cover replaced)

Refer to this post:
http://www.amazon.com/cover-causes-Kindle-freeze-reboot/forum/Fx12U61UWYSO3UY/Tx17O3815XVEMVM/1?asin=B003DZ163E


----------



## BlueQuill

Ever since I applied the 5.0.3 update a few days ago, my Kindle Touch constantly freezes and gives the error message, "This application cannot be started now." Before the update, it never froze--my only complaint was slightly slower page turns and overall responsiveness compared to the Kindle 2 and 3. The freezes and error messages are worse with wireless on. I checked and it is not stuck on indexing. Yes, I have a lot of books, but I've always had a lot on all the Kindles I've owned with no problems. Thoughts?


----------



## Linjeakel

BlueQuill, if it never happened before and it started immediately after you applied the update, I think it's a safe bet that's what's caused the problem. I doubt you can install the update again, I don't think it will allow you to do that and other than a hard reset - which you may have already tried - I'm not sure there is anything else you _can_ do.

I think maybe a call the Kindle CS would be the best thing.


----------



## BlueQuill

Well, I tried to be patient and see if it would settle down or another update would come out, but no luck. Still freezing like crazy, virtually unusable with wireless on. So I broke down yesterday and called Kindle CS...a new Touch arrives today. Hate to go through the hassle of transferring all my books, but no choice now.

Kindle CS said they have not received similar complaints...if anyone else is having these issues, please call them!


----------

